# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Relate ur self (Funny)

## mohammad qasaimeh

Hi All,







Work is like that........ ..... 





There are 2 people always next to you: 

1 - The (Manager), smiling pleasantly to hide evil intentions! 

2 - The (Team Leader), busy figuring out what work to dump on you next.....




And, there's YOU, who struggles with it all!









The perfect picture is given below




























Scroll...


























Once more.....




























again....... .
































Here it is....

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

حلووووه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حلووووه


انته الحلو

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> انته الحلو


تسلم يا قرابه :SnipeR (51):  

بعض مما عندكم

----------


## ajluni top

:db465236ff: very nice wallah

thank u very much

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> :db465236ff: very nice wallah
> 
> thank u very much


هلا عجلوني

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):   :SnipeR (8):

----------

